# New Toy Time,christmas Has Come Early



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Well its been a while since i posted here,the reason being is that i was in the process of selling my lovely Celica GT4,this has now made its way up to Scotland where it will hopefully be cherished.Anyway i have replaced it with a true british muscle car a Tvr Chimaera 4.0litre V8,i picked it up on Tuesday night and have been like a child with a new toy ever since,managed to put it to bed on Thursday in my garage and cant wait to play again tomorrow night,it has had loads of mods the most obvious being the sports exhausts,if you thought Tvr,s are traditionally loud,this one will wake the dead,a couple of pics ,not mine,i will try and get a couple of my own ,soon as the weather dries up a bit


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

What a beast. Always loved TVR's. Did a work experience when I left school in a dealers. Enjoy it & be safe.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

Bloody gorgeous







. With 6.4, I don't fit in unfortunately







. Congratulations! Have fun, but drive safely (esp. in the winter; it's quite a beast).

all the best

Jan


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Wow Christmas has come early







I know what I would be doing this weekend and for the next few, clocking up some serious miles


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Very nice. I like the colour and the interior


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Cracking - there's few cars that can rival the sound, when Sir is giving it the beans in 2nd & 3rd 

Never owned one myself, but a friend had a Griffith 500 that he tucked up in the garage between October and March as it was more than a bit scary on damp/frosty/leaf covered winter roads. Make sure you keep the side windows clean so that you can see where you are going


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I don't take much interest in cars due to their mind numbingly boring uniformity. Bollox to shared platforms!

But I like that muscled up TVR, a lot.







The colour suits the curves too. I bet every trip will be an event, use it and enjoy it!

Can't be many guys who have had a Vespa and a TVR in a year.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Can't be many guys who have had a Vespa and a TVR in a year.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Superb Andy! I love these - much less hassle than the newer 6's to work on (less sensors) and not that much less grunt really. very noice mate.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

That TVR is totally







but you might want to get a sensible 4x4 for the winter










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

thorpey69 said:


> Well its been a while since i posted here,the reason being is that i was in the process of selling my lovely Celica GT4,this has now made its way up to Scotland where it will hopefully be cherished.Anyway i have replaced it with a true british muscle car a Tvr Chimaera 4.0litre V8,i picked it up on Tuesday night and have been like a child with a new toy ever since,managed to put it to bed on Thursday in my garage and cant wait to play again tomorrow night,it has had loads of mods the most obvious being the sports exhausts,if you thought Tvr,s are traditionally loud,this one will wake the dead,a couple of pics ,not mine,i will try and get a couple of my own ,soon as the weather dries up a bit


Woo hoo ..... that's a beauty


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Awesome. Book yourself a track day immediately and give it some...

...then give it some more


----------



## TikTok (Mar 26, 2006)

When I see one of those I tend to wind the window down just to hear the rumble...But I reckon I would hear yours even with the radio on.

Enjoy


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

potz said:


> JHM said:
> 
> 
> > Bloody gorgeous
> ...


Really? Last time I tried I did not know where to put my knees. Maybe I should give it another try







. If only I could find a proper workshop in Germany I'd be seriously tempted...

I do prefer the sound of the Rover V8 to the Speed6, as well, esp. the one from the pre-catalytic Griffith from the early 90's....

all the best

Jan


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks for all the kind comments,has anyone noticed how it hasnt stopped raining since i bought it


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Well, Thorpey, that's why convertibles are cheaper this time of year! Enjoy that handful, be safe







.


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

Very nice.

Don't know if you're into trackdays, but they are awesome fun.

Can't wait 'til the (slightly) warmer weather returns and can get back out on track ...


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Did a track day and a couple of drag meetings in some of my other cars,quite fancy a track day in this,just worried it may bite me on the arse,will definitely give it a run down the strip when the chance arises,looks like the weather may be good on my day off tomorrow so hopefully will give it a little run out in the country.


----------



## MilSub (May 9, 2006)

Wow - I love those V8 TVR's .. a true classic and with a sports zorst is must make quite a sound !!









Quite a different beast from the Celica though - how are you getting to grips with the new toy ??

I bet your face is starting to hurt now, after you lock her up after going out on a blast, the huge grin must last for hours !!

Christmas definitely has come early









Cheers

TC


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

r1ch said:


> ... it was more than a bit scary on damp/frosty/leaf covered winter roads. Make sure you keep the side windows clean so that you can see where you are going












Good choice of TVR, last of the good looking models 

Now that 4.0L is that the Rover unit or the in-house Flat Plane Crank V8?

Toby


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Its the TVR played with Rover unit,yesterday was the 1st time i have had any chance of playing with it to any extent,pleased to report that although it wants to kill me it hasnt yet







,i actually had one of those very rare "life is good moments",the road was clear,the countryside beautiful,sun was shining and a good song on the radio(although barely audible over the exhaust noise







) and it was good to be alive


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

If your face still hurts from grinning, you have bought the right toy  . Top down?

all the best

Jan


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

2 track days are a must with a beaut like that

You'll need to find its limits in both dry & damp conditions. Join the club and go along on one of their track days. I Suggest also taking along a couple of pairs of clean underpants and make sure you empty your bladder before you get out on the track.

I've got a Rover V8 powered RX7 back in the UK (very poor mans TVR). The 710 found its limits in the wet just outside Chippenham (B4069). T'was only then that she learned to show it a lot of respect when its damp. I'd love to bring it over to France but if it aint got a certificate of conformity it aint coming in !. I'll have to try sneaking it in to France under the guise of a vehicule du collection.

The only thing I don't miss about it are the fuel bills. It's bad enough shelling out for my 2 X 3 litre V6 Scimitars - on the flip side, they do make me appreciate the virtues of my V40 diesel (90 bhp !) that I have to run around in as my daily driver.

Enjoy


----------



## CharlieR (Dec 28, 2007)

Here are a couple of track day cars.



















Courtesy of my wife.

Charlie


----------



## SIB (Sep 9, 2007)

Stunning car mate, hope you have fun with it. I remember when i first got my Boxster i was like a kid again reving the engine. I'm sure the TVR will sound even better !!


----------



## Absolute (Jan 20, 2008)

I bet that sounds lovely mate!!!


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

Congrats on the new car,

my sensible 4x4 has only been used once since last april









Roll on summer


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

sssammm said:



> my sensible 4x4 has only been used once since last april
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Will it require some TLC having been left idle for that long?


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

I just brought it back round the M25 from storage and i had a sticky tappet

for a couple of miles,

I took it easy and only went below the speed limit once









sam


----------

